# Maglite Mod for beginner? Help :)



## robbied (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

Im going to buy a maglite specifically to mod it for more lumens.
Im new at this so I need to find a mod that isnt too hard for a beginner; 
it would also need to be rechargeable. 

I want a plenty of lumens but a decent runtime (around 2 hours or more).. a comprimise? :twothumbs
I dont really want anything bigger than a 3D.

Thanks in advance!

Robbie


(P.S. I did a search theres just so much information and slang I thought it would be better to go to the pro's)


----------



## FILIPPO (May 31, 2007)

how many lumens do you want?

becouse I don't know if 350-380 are OK....


----------



## barkingmad (May 31, 2007)

You didn't say what you wanted to spend?


----------



## FILIPPO (May 31, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> You didn't say what you wanted to spend?


----------



## robbied (Jun 1, 2007)

I am looking at spending about $80 not including host.

I want it to make over 300 lumens (the more the merrier) and also have a decent runtime (2 hours or more).



Thanks in advance

Robbie


----------



## griff (Jun 1, 2007)

good luck ! try a hammer


----------



## vic2367 (Jun 1, 2007)

get a 3d cell mag,,,add 4 c cell recharegable batteries..glass lens from lighthound,,better reflector from sandwich shoppe,,,


----------



## robbied (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay so if i go with 3D Mag and 4 C cell rechargables, lens from lighthound and better reflector *what globe do I need? *

Also what sort of runtime am i looking at?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 1, 2007)

I think if you are starting from scratch with no components, you are a little low for that output level. For a run time that long, you pretty much need an LED which won't output 350-400 Lumens in that sub $100 price range.


----------



## robbied (Jun 1, 2007)

Well lets just say 1 hour of high output then?


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 1, 2007)

The standard Mag LED or TerraLux drop-in's are certainly a decent upgrade on a basic incandescent mag and cheap - $20-30 - same reflector etc.

But I would probably get something like a Malkoff LED drop in plus replacement reflector - should be 200+ lumens, still good battery life and standard batteries. Will be very bright, good runtime and standard batteries - can't get much easier!


----------



## FILIPPO (Jun 1, 2007)

robbied said:


> Well lets just say 1 hour of high output then?


 
if 1h of high output is ok I suggest a mag 6D with 6 good nimh batteries metal reflector, glass lens, and ROP bulbs...

if you need something more portable you can go for mag 2D ROP but with less runtime than the 6D and a FiveMega 6AA to 2D adapter....


----------



## moontroll (Jun 1, 2007)

Look into either ROP low bulb or the Magnum star 5d bulb in a 2D maglite with 6AA rechargable batteries.I have both and love both,the Rop puts out a lot of light,but a wide beam with a throw of about 70 yards with a medium Steaple reflector.The Magnum-star will through about 100 yards but with a narrow beam, MOP reflector(Much narrower).The magnum Star should last with newly charged batteries about 2 hours(I dont know for sure but I would bet on 1.5 hours with Titanium 2400's with a .9 amp draw)with out appreciatable dimming.The low Rop is my Favorite(just love that wide,full beam)it lites everything up nicely.It will run for about 1 hour with Titanium 2400's at 1.9 amps.Either one is a good light,but the Rop will cost more.The magnum star doesnt need the glass window or metal reflector for reasons of heat(but mine has it)but what I like the most is You can put in a Led drop in and have a long running high out put light in a small package.I also have a 6D Maglite with the Rop high,wow what a lite,but I rarely use it.It has 6 Titanium D batteries and runs for about 2 hours,but cost is nearly $200,and its big and heavy,but it will lite things up for about 300 yards(House),signs to 1/2 of a mile.


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolute easiest mod: Malkoff Drop-In + one of his reflectors + glass lens; about $90 for the set. Three to five hours of runtime and about 180 (maybe) lumens out the door in a 3D Mag. Mine is a fine flood with the VLOP reflector and still throws very well. Batteries are alkalines.

For more $$: a [email protected] is not very difficult, with premium parts totalling between $130 and $150. Torch lumens will be 600 to 1000 depending on the resistance lowering details. Runtime varies from 30 to 60 minutes.

I find these two very useful.

=HAK


----------



## dollface (Mar 28, 2009)

frogs3 said:


> Absolute easiest mod: Malkoff Drop-In + one of his reflectors + glass lens; about $90 for the set. Three to five hours of runtime and about 180 (maybe) lumens out the door in a 3D Mag. Mine is a fine flood with the VLOP reflector and still throws very well. Batteries are alkalines.
> 
> For more $$: a [email protected] is not very difficult, with premium parts totalling between $130 and $150. Torch lumens will be 600 to 1000 depending on the resistance lowering details. Runtime varies from 30 to 60 minutes.
> 
> ...


 I don't think i'll ever see the value in paying that much for parts if its not going to last more than an hour. No matter what the lumen output.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 9, 2009)

FILIPPO said:


> if 1h of high output is ok I suggest a mag 6D with 6 good nimh batteries metal reflector, glass lens, and ROP bulbs...
> 
> if you need something more portable you can go for mag 2D ROP but with less runtime than the 6D and a FiveMega 6AA to 2D adapter....



6D's are like baseball bats.
I think the most practical size is 4D/4C and under.
For pockets carrying, I'd go with a 2C and ROP.

A 4D would provide room for 12AA's, and if you use eneloops, that's 4,[email protected] 
6D nimh would be about 60,[email protected] But, that's a few *pounds *of batteries we're talking about.
I don't even carry my 3D; it's just too big to lug around. But I do need a pocket holder where it hangs out...


----------



## lctorana (Nov 9, 2009)

dollface said:


> I don't think i'll ever see the value in paying that much for parts if its not going to last more than an hour. No matter what the lumen output.


Huh?

You resurrect a 2-year-old thread just to disagree with the OP's requirements?

Riiiiight.


----------



## old4570 (Nov 9, 2009)

Snap - crackle - and - pop


----------



## COAST (May 9, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238641


----------

